# Newbie from Kent Island,Maryland



## lowrider60 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello to all !  I seen this forum on a web search and thought I'd join.I'm totally new to smok'in meat so any help would be greatly appeciated.I recently made a crab steamer out of a beer keg and realized I wanted to make a smoker too! The steamer works great and I'm going to try out the smoker today (fourth of July) on some venison roasts.I'll be using Cowboy charcoal and wet Mesquite chips.Should I use a water pan too?I may even toss a couple of beef steaks in too and put them all on a rack on the tray. Also I made both the steamer and smoker out of items I had around the garage and they did'nt cost me anything!!! Sometimes I forgot to take my empty keg back and have accumulated 4 of them in addition to my deposit/return keg................


----------



## peety3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard!  I'm newer than you (you're no longer the new guy!).  My dad goes sailing on the Chesapeake 1-2 times/summer, from Rock Hall.  We've been by Kent Island several times.  And just this morning, I was looking up the shipping schedule for the former Robert Morris Inn crab cakes out of Oxford (the Gibsons sell them separately).  Anyhow, welcome!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 4, 2012)

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, there's lot's of great people here who love to share and help each other out! Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks![/color]

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course, it will teach you all the basics and a lot more: http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - glad you joined in the fun


----------

